# I-box



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

When I try to use the ibox the fingers and gaps keep changing dimensions. For example using a 3/8 upcut on my router table and setting (with some tinkering) I'll get a .365 pin but after moving my work piece the pin will change.
It has been frustrating to say the least. Any one having the same issue?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I wrote a how-to blog post that will you get up and running…

https://www.lumberjocks.com/RichTaylor/blog/129180

Even my local Woodcraft store includes that with every one they sell.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Not at all….are you sure your tightening the locking knob after your intial setup?


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Rich I'll take a look and see if I have missed something.
Thanks Fred. I have made joints before on this box and yes it is a bit finnicky (for me) and yes I have forgotten to turn that *stupid* lock knob more than once . It's just this time after I have set my pin thickness it's not repetitive. I am using a 1/2" cherry about a foot long and 10" high. And hard clamp every time I cut. It can go all over from 1st pin at .365, then .342, then .401 then back to .365+/-. I will go back and reset as if starting from a new beginning.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I think that's a good approach (the start over thing), I'm at a lost as to why the pins vary that much.


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

I did "reset" the ibox. It seems to have helped but in doing so I am probably more aware on how I am placing the work. I did try a dozen cuts and although there is some variation they are not as varied. I did cut back a little on pin size but I had to go feed the livestock so I haven't tried it. Question for you: what is an acceptable variance on pin sizes? 5 thousandths?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

.005" seems a bit much, but we are talking about wood. If I get a chance later I'll cut some joints and measure my variance. In the meantime, you could ask Incra that question…they usually respond to e mails fairly quickly.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, maybe .005" isn't that bad. I cut some with my I box, and then measured the fingers. This was with 1/4" thick wood and a 1/4" dado set. I cut some cherry, and the fingers had a difference of .004" Of the 11 I measured, only 2 were that far apart, the remaining 9 were within .002". I also had a piece of hard maple and cut it. Of the 7 fingers I measured, they were .0045" for the largest spread. The rest were scattered in the 2 extremes, not nearly as close as the cherry. o maybe you're good to go….or we're both cutting chitty box joints. But I can tell you I put together several boxes in the past month, and these results worked just fine.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have the iBox and Rich's blog post is a great resource. Helped me get up and running when I first got the jig much better than the manual alone.

As far as pins changing size once everything is set, the first two things that come to mind are (a) do you have the fingers tight enough in the gaps or can the workpiece move some on there? And (b) is the miter bar a good, tight fit in your miter slot?

However, I doubt either of those would explain the amount of variation you are seeing. I'll be following along though to see what the culprit ends up being so please report back


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I have the iBox and Rich s blog post is a great resource. Helped me get up and running when I first got the jig much better than the manual alone.
> 
> As far as pins changing size once everything is set, the first two things that come to mind are (a) do you have the fingers tight enough in the gaps or can the workpiece move some on there? And (b) is the miter bar a good, tight fit in your miter slot?
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks, Kenny. I'm glad the blog post helped. Regarding the variance in the pin size, that one's been bothering me too. I think you figured it out though. Not having the miter bar secure in the slot could easily produce the numbers he's seeing. Easy fix though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

nitehorse, are you doing this on a router table or on the table saw? It doesn't matter, I'm just curious.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

OP says he's using 3/8" bit on router table Rich.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> OP says he s using 3/8" bit on router table Rich.
> 
> - HokieKen


Thanks Kenny. I missed that.


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

I took some slop out of the miter rail and readjusted the fingers to a good tight fit. One thing happened while making several practice cuts. I took a practice piece I had just cut a few minutes before and used it to check the finger setting. They were way off. I hadn't touched anything. So I reset everything. The images show the best I can get and you see I still get gaps . I will call Incra tomorrow and see if they can shed some light especially why the fingers suddenly moved without me adjusting.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd be interested to hear what they say.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That is odd. Are your gaps getting bigger or is it just the piece shifting position? If the gaps are varying as well as the fingers, I think I would try a different router bit and see if you have the same issues. If the gaps are consistently sized, it sure sounds like something is wrong mechanically in the jig that's letting the fingers move.

Definitely update us after you talk to Incra please.


----------



## nitehorse (Jan 27, 2018)

Update for today: I spoke with Mark at Incra. He suggested I do this, that, then this and that. Worked.

OK, just kidding. I changed the bit and put in a new collet. I moved to the end of the table so I am now pushing away from me which means the red and silver knobs are on my left. He suggested to put a little right pressure on the jig as I moved it forward to keep any slop in the miter bar at a constant. He said to clamp a little lower on the work piece so I changed to a deeper (6") clamp. He said to examine the pins for any slop with them locked, none there, but I did unlock and then pushed them inward, then locked down. Made two trial pieces with about 8 pins on each. Pretty much lessened the pins from changing thickness. Varied a couple thousandths but the two looked good when married up. I will cut some more tomorrow. Thank you all for the help and time. I am going to make the base for the fancy little coffee grinder I saw at Woodcraft. 
Forgot to add that Mark was extremely professional and patient.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I had asked Incra a question via e mail about the jig, and Mark was the one who replied. He was most helpful, though my question was a simple one…their CS is top notch.


----------

